# S1



## jaytee10 (Jan 28, 2020)

Has anyone got any experience with / advice on registering a S1 form with the Portuguese Health Authority. I already am registered as NHR, have a 5 year residence certificate, have a NIF and a (NHS) Utente identity number.
Any assistance greatly appreciated.


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

My experience was very confusing. I went to the district social security office with what I thought was all the relevant papers. I was told to fill in a totally inappropriate form and to come back with photocopies of the original documents I had brought. I was warned I might need an atestado from the Junta de Freguesia but as that had been necessary in order to get my EU residencia certificate that seemed crazy so I ignored that. Many months later I was written to demanding within a short period I send them documents they had already had photocopies of plus an atestado. In some cases it was specified that photocopies of the documents were what was required in other cases (the atestado and the EU residencia certificate) the absence of the term 'photocopy' implied that it was the originals that were required so I sent them in requesting their rapid return. BIG MISTAKE. It have since been told that I should never part with my EU residencia certificate. To cut a long story short I eventually got the originals back but had to go to the district office once again for that (having been told they would be posted to me). 

So about 4 months after my quest began I now have a NISS and my S1 looks like it is being being processed (still no confirmation from the UK alas - I need this before I can get an EHIC).

Moral: be prepared for difficulties. No doubt yours will be different to mine though.


----------



## jaytee10 (Jan 28, 2020)

That is very useful. Thank you. Given your experience I am not sure how what to do. I have an Utente number which has been accepted by my local Centro de Saude and I am treated by a GP without any problems. On occasions I have been referred to my local hospital for treatment, again without a problem. This has been over a 2.5 years duration. No one has ever asked me about an S1. Unfortunately my Portuguese is at a rudimentary level, so unless I find someone at the office that I have to go to this could an even complicated experience than yours. I think that I might raise it with my GP the next time that I see her. Given that I have access to the Portuguese Health System I am reluctant to jeopardize my current situation. But thanks for responding.


----------



## jaytee10 (Jan 28, 2020)

Is there a difference between a NISS and a Utente number?


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

jaytee10 said:


> Is there a difference between a NISS and a Utente number?


Yes, they are totally different. There have been some instances of people being refused a utente number because they did not have a NISS. THe really important thing is the Utente number. The only advantage I will get from registering my S1 will be that the UK authorities will issue me an EHIC. This might only be usable in 2020 though! Beyond that, if you want an EHIC/CESD it might be helpful having a NISS. But I really don't know. (I wanted the UK state to pay for my expensive drugs which are being provided totally free by the SNS here. seemed fair. But again this might not work beyond 2020.)


----------



## jaytee10 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you, that was very helpful. It's reassuring to know that the important item is the Utente number which I have. I also have a EHIC issued in the UK before I left but, as you say, this could irrelevant come the end of the year. Although I am hoping that common sense will prevail and the two parties will reach a reasonable compromise. Especially since I am led to believe that there are more than 150,000 Portuguese nationals living in the UK. Thank you again for your responses.


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

jaytee10 said:


> I also have a EHIC issued in the UK before I left .


I have such a card too, but I understand that as I am now a Portuguese resident it is no longer valid. If you plan on travelling to another EEA country or Switzerland before the year's end you might want to check your cover.

Also I was a bit worried about the delay in processing my S1 would prejudice my right to healthcare when I am in the UK. However, I was given assurances that would not be the case by the overseas section of the DWP(?). I am not sure if those assurances would apply in your case though.


----------



## jaytee10 (Jan 28, 2020)

Geological, this may interest you: Daily Telegraph today

Britons in Portugal

Portugal is looking into maintaining European Health Insurance Card (Ehic) benefits for UK travellers even after the Brexit transition period ends. The future of healthcare for British holidaymakers in Europe is part of the ongoing negotiations with the EU, but Portuguese tourism minister Rita Marques said the country was keen to guarantee the benefit. “The British traveller is very important to us,” she said. “If these issues are important to the British traveller, then we have to go for it.” Portugal has also considered dedicated passport lanes at airports for British arrivals.

Obviously targeted at visitors not expat residents but indicates the common sense approach that I mentioned previously.


----------

